# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم البوكسات المكسورة الحمايه Cracked Box's  برنامج مجاني لفك كودات سامسونغ - Free Samsung Tool v4.0.4

## Micro man82

*Free Samsung Tool v4.0.4*  *This tool work for unlock almost samsung with up to 338 models of swift sysol qualcom agere*   *Samsung
D990, Samsung D910, Samsung D908, Samsung D908 code, Samsung D906,
Samsung D900, Samsung D900 code, Samsung D870, Samsung D848, Samsung
D840, 
Samsung D838, Samsung D830, Samsung D820, Samsung D808, Samsung D807,
Samsung D800, Samsung D730, Samsung D720, Samsung D710, Samsung D600E, 
Samsung D600Ecode, Samsung D600, Samsung D600 code, Samsung D550,
Samsung D528, Samsung D520, Samsung D508, Samsung D500E, Samsung D500,
Samsung D488, 
Samsung D428, Samsung D418, Samsung D415, Samsung D410, Samsung D407,
Samsung D400, Samsung D357, Samsung D347, Samsung D307, Samsung D108, 
Samsung D100, Samsung E908, Samsung E906, Samsung E900, Samsung E890,
Samsung E888, Samsung E880, Samsung E878, Samsung E870, Samsung E860V,
Samsung E860, 
Samsung E850, Samsung E848, Samsung E840, Samsung E828, Samsung E820,
Samsung E810, Samsung E808, Samsung E800N, Samsung E800, Samsung E788,
Samsung E786, 
Samsung E780, Samsung E770, Samsung E760, Samsung E758, Samsung E750,
Samsung E738, Samsung E730, Samsung E728, Samsung E720, Samsung E715,
Samsung E710, 
Samsung E708, Samsung E700, Samsung E650, Samsung E648, Samsung E640,
Samsung E638, Samsung E635, Samsung E630, Samsung E620, Samsung E610,
Samsung E608, 
Samsung E600F, Samsung E600, Samsung E578, Samsung E570, Samsung E568,
Samsung E560, Samsung E530, Samsung E498, Samsung E490, Samsung E470,
Samsung E400, 
Samsung E390, Samsung E380, Samsung E370, Samsung E368, Samsung E360,
Samsung E356, Samsung E350E, Samsung E350Ecode, Samsung E350, Samsung
E350 code, 
Samsung E338, Samsung E335, Samsung E330N, Samsung E330, Samsung E320,
Samsung E318, Samsung E317, Samsung E316, Samsung E315, Samsung E310,
Samsung E308, 
Samsung E305, Samsung E300F, Samsung E300, Samsung E250 New, Samsung
E250V, Samsung E250, Samsung E236, Samsung E217, Samsung E210, Samsung
E116, 
Samsung E108, Samsung E105, Samsung E100, Samsung C520, Samsung C516,
Samsung C510, Samsung C506, Samsung C450, Samsung C400, Samsung C308,
Samsung C300, 
Samsung C268, Samsung C266, Samsung C260, Samsung C250, Samsung C240,
Samsung C238, Samsung C230, Samsung C225, Samsung C218, Samsung C216,
Samsung C210, 
Samsung C208, Samsung C207, Samsung C200N, Samsung C200, Samsung C180,
Samsung C170, Samsung C140, Samsung C130, Samsung C128, Samsung C120,
Samsung X900, 
Samsung X840, Samsung X830, Samsung X828, Samsung X820, Samsung X818,
Samsung X810, Samsung X808, Samsung X800, Samsung X770, Samsung X700,
Samsung X688, 
Samsung X680V, Samsung X680N, Samsung X680, Samsung X680 Old, Samsung
X668, Samsung X660, Samsung X658, Samsung X656, Samsung X650, Samsung
X648, 
Samsung X640, Samsung X638, Samsung X636, Samsung X630, Samsung X628,
Samsung X620, Samsung X610, Samsung X608, Samsung X600, Samsung X530,
Samsung X520, 
Samsung X518, Samsung X510, Samsung X508, Samsung X500, Samsung X497,
Samsung X496, Samsung X495, Samsung X490, Samsung X486, Samsung X481,
Samsung X480, 
Samsung X478, Samsung X475, Samsung X468, Samsung X466, Samsung X461,
Samsung X460, Samsung X458, Samsung X450, Samsung X438, Samsung X430,
Samsung X427M, 
Samsung X427, Samsung X426M, Samsung X426, Samsung X400, Samsung X308,
Samsung X300, Samsung X218, Samsung X210, Samsung X208, Samsung X200,
Samsung X168, 
Samsung X166, Samsung X160B, Samsung X160, Samsung X156, Samsung X150,
Samsung X140, Samsung X138, Samsung X130, Samsung X120, Samsung X108,
Samsung X105, 
Samsung X100, Samsung V208, Samsung V205, Samsung V200, Samsung V100,
Samsung S730i, Samsung S720i, Samsung S508, Samsung S500, Samsung
S500i, Samsung S401i, 
Samsung S400i, Samsung S342i, Samsung S341i, Samsung S308, Samsung
S300, Samsung S208, Samsung S200, Samsung S100, Samsung M600, Samsung
M300, Samsung Q605, 
Samsung Q400, Samsung Q300, Samsung Q200, Samsung Q100, Samsung P908,
Samsung P900, Samsung P850, Samsung P777, Samsung P738, Samsung P735,
Samsung P730, 
Samsung P728, Samsung P720, Samsung P710, Samsung P705, Samsung P408,
Samsung P400, Samsung P318, Samsung P310, Samsung P308, Samsung P300,
Samsung P207, 
Samsung P110, Samsung P100, Samsung T719, Samsung T649, Samsung T629,
Samsung T619, Samsung T609, Samsung T539, Samsung T519, Samsung T419,
Samsung Q605, 
Samsung U608, Samsung U600, Samsung U308, Samsung U300, Samsung U108,
Samsung U106, Samsung U100, Samsung J600, Samsung F520, Samsung F308,
Samsung F300, 
Samsung F210, Samsung F200, Samsung I730, Samsung I700, Samsung I505,
Samsung I500, Samsung I320, Samsung I310, Samsung I308, Samsung I300X,
Samsung I300, 
Samsung Z105U, Samsung Z105T, Samsung Z105, Samsung Z107V, Samsung
Z107M, Samsung Z107, Samsung Z110, Samsung Z130X, Samsung Z130, Samsung
Z140, 
Samsung Z140V, Samsung Z160, Samsung Z300M, Samsung Z300, Samsung Z400,
Samsung Z500, Samsung Z500V, Samsung Z540, Samsung Z560, Samsung Z700, 
Samsung ZM60, Samsung ZV10, Samsung ZV30, Samsung ZV40, Samsung ZV50, Samsung ZX10.*   *WHAT IS ADDED in 4.0.4 ? 
E500 added, 
In comming soom: 
TEst Box II 
Profesional software for unlock&repair mobile phones. 
Test Box II supported: 
MotorolaT190, T191, C200, C113, C113a, C114, C115, C115i, C116, C117, C118, C121, C136, C138, C139, C140, 
C155, C156, C157, V170, V171, V172, V173, C257, C261, V175, V176, V177, W220 W375, MPX200. 
VK-Mobile VG207, VK207i, VK300, VK310, VK320, VK330, VK500, VK518, VK520, VK530, VK540, 
VK550, VK560, VK570, VK580, VK800, VK900. 
Maxon: Epsilon. 
Lg: LG U8150, LG U8210, LG U8290, LG C3300, LG F2300, LG F2400. 
3G Lg Qualcom: KU311, KU800, L600v . 
BenQ O2X4, S80, S82. 
Alcatel E15x/16x/25x in test mode only. 
Alcatel Philips based C630. 
Newgen: C800, C620. 
Sony Ericsson J100, F151. 
Panasonic X100, X200, X400, X500, VS2, VS3, SA6, MX6, VS6, VS7, SA7, MX7. 
Vitel: TSM1, TSM2, TSM3, TSM4, TSM5m, TSM6, TSM7. 
Sanyo: s750i. 
Nec 2D: N341i, N223i, N22i, N331i, N401i, N8, E242, E238. 
Nec 3G: 228, 313, 338, 616, 616v, e525. 
Philips old: 330, 350, 355, 530, 535, 620, 625, 630, 636, 639, 650, 755, 760, 820, 822, 826, 
- 855, 859, xenium 9@9c 
Siemens C62 sony-ericsoon based unlock v25 26 27 28. 
Siemens SFG75 qualcom based. 
Toshiba Ts705 direct unlock.* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك اخي*

----------


## خالد منصور

الله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## molay72

*شكرا اخي*

----------


## فوزي عربي

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## TARIKGSM1982

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## salama599

رااااااائع جدا جدا

----------


## Ridmaster

مشــــــــــــــــــــــكور على البرنامج

----------


## princemeedo

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع

----------


## Hjiriad

الله اعافيك

----------


## AS_LOOKING4

ربنا يبارك فيك وجزاك خير

----------


## alrokh

الله يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## moumouh76

رائع منك :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## tarekbob

جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## kaka1989

merrrrrrrrrrrci khoya

----------


## mansour rafat

مشكور اخي العزيز

----------

